# Ghostess Deanna



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy y'all! Was pointed in this direction by Vlad aka Ken. (Thanks Ken!!)

Nice forum... I already spent too much time here today!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Ghostess Deanna, it's nice to have you join us. I've seen your posts on the Hall-L. I've been a member for a few months now but I've never posted anything, just lurked.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks, I'm certainly glad to be here. I normally lurk during the year, but I post sometimes when I have a project going. I've decided this year is going to be different and I'm going to be a bit more social and try to help more when I can


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Howdy.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Deanna! Glad to have you here.

I see you have your site's images fixed. Looks really good now. 

I lurk on the list more than I should. I really should be more vocal, but at times I think I get more into reading the list than building props. I tend to drift away from it this time of year or I don't get any projects done. 

Feel free to make yourself at home.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Greetings, Lady Deanna.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forums. Lot of cool people here. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm sure I will, I enjoy it already! Thanks!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome .. welcome to the madhouse, enjoy your stay


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Deanna! Thanks for excepting the invitation! I just had to ask you to join us after seeing your How To on posing a blucky. I'll be heading over to the How To section in a second to make sure you've added it on, lol. I hope you also listed it on Haunt Project as I suggested. It's just too good not to be available all the time. I'm glad you've enjoyed the site so far, it'll be even better now with all the new talent signing on. 
WooooooooHooooooo, Halloween here we come!! Vlad


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Deanna, Looking forward to seeing your how to.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Ghostess. I see they got you too. Glad to see another friendly face, er name in here.


----------

